# Talentttreebug?



## Golgatar (11. Juli 2005)

Moinsen

Ich bin IMHO über einen fiesen Bug gestolpert, den ich hier auf anhieb noch nicht gefunden hatte:

Wenn der Profiler aktiv ist, funktioniert das Fenster für die Talente nicht mehr richtig. Soll heißen, wenn der erste oder zweite Reiter gewählt wurde, springt er nach kurzer Zeit (hier 2-3 Sekunden) auf den dritten, zeigt aber weiter den Fensterinhalt des ursprünglich gewählten Fensterinhalt an. So weit so gut, damit könnte ich ja zur Not noch leben, aber das Gemeine ist, alle Punkte werden nun im dritten Fenster vergeben, egal was der Fensterinhalt anzeigt!!!

Der Fehler ist nicht nur bei mir aufgetaucht, fast jeder in unserer Gilde hat ihn!


----------



## B3N (11. Juli 2005)

Das sollte eigentlich mit dem aktuellen Update nicht mehr passiren. Habt ihr die letzte Version des Profilers aktiv? Diesen bekommt ihr über das Autoupdate. Es müsste sich dabei um die Version 0.5.2 handeln, am besten mal Ingame am Anfang im Chatfenster schauen welche Version geladen wird.


----------



## Golgatar (11. Juli 2005)

Wenn da das Problem bzw. die Probleme mit dem Autoupdate in der letzten Zeit nicht gewesen wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danke für die Antwort, ich teste es heute Abend nochmal ...


----------



## B3N (11. Juli 2005)

Stand auch in einer Newsmeldung auf www.blasc.de, aber ich denke das Problem dürfte geklärt sein, da ihr vermutlich noch die 0.5.1 Version verwendet. :smile: 

Hier die Newsmeldung:



> Interface Update 0.5.2
> 01.07.2005 - 18:16:30 Uhr | B3N
> 
> Es gab heute wieder ein kleines Interfaceupdate, welches ein Problem mit der Anzeige der Talentregister verursachte. Das Update gibts wie immer per Autoupdate über BLASC.
> ...


----------



## Nyana (11. Juli 2005)

Nach dem Update gibts keinerlei Probleme mehr .. lediglich eine kurze Fehlermeldung wenn man mit dem Char das allererste mal einloggt.


----------



## Rookie (11. Juli 2005)

was wär die welt ohne fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golgatar (12. Juli 2005)

@ B3N: Danke, das war es, jetzt löppt wieder alles wie gewohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

